# STX Pan Ocean



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

Please can anyone help? STX Pan Ocean placed an order for 8-400,000 ULOC from STX Jinhae are their IMO numbers available yet?
Does anybody know the names of the 31-400,000 ULOC on order.
Many thnks
Richard.


----------

